# Accucraft/AMS new 1:32 freight car livery releases



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Some good news for those who like different roadnames in their freight consists. 

January 29th, 2019:

Just announced yesterday from Accucraft were 4 new AAR boxcar liveries and 2 new PFE reefer liveries. In addition there are going to be reruns of the GN boxcars, GN refrigerator cars, NP refrigerator cars and NYC boxcars.


Here's a listing of the new and rerun roadnames:
*1:32 40' Reefer Cars*



*New Roadnames:*


*AM32-517 Milwaukee Road (URTX reporting marks)*
*30004, 30316, 31053, 32042, 33109, 33700*
*AM32-518 American Refrigerator Transit (ART reporting marks)*
*24006, 24164, 24251, 24330, 24410, 24441*
 *Rerun Roadnames:*


*AM32-509 Northern Pacific*
*91315, 91318, 91330, 91336, 91340, 91345*
*AM32-511 Great Northern (Western Fruit Express)*
*68171, 68174, 68179, 68184, 68187, 68189*
*AM32-512 New York Central (Merchants Dispatch)*
*9052, 9060, 9071, 9078, 9085, 9099*
 Photos for reference:

ART Reefer (Yellow sides, Brown ends, Silver roof):



Milwaukee Reefer (Orange Sides, Black ends/roof):





*1:32 AAR Box Cars*



*New Roadnames:*


*AM32-563 Erie Railroad*
*79000, 79007, 79025, 79069, 79108, 79155*
*AM32-564 CB&Q*
*30005, 30068, 30199, 31234, 32555, 33807*
*AM32-565 St. Louis Southwestern (SSW)*
*33700, 33715, 33745, 33769, 33821, 33849*
*AM32-566 Southern Pacific (Overnight Service)*
*97675, 97704, 97823, 97937, 98012, 98061*
 *Rerun Roadnames:*


*AM32-561 New York Central*
*157161, 157287, 157376, 157483, 158065, 158072*
*AM32-562 Great Northern*
*5017, 5044, 5115, 5166, 5279, 5280*
Some photos for reference:



CB&Q boxcar (Photos show both sides):



Erie Boxcar (Oxide red sides, Black ends/roof):





SP Overnight Service (All Black LCL express scheme):



St. Louis Southwestern "Cotton Belt" (Oxide red, Blue streak LCL freight scheme):



All exciting news and hopefully a preview of more new roadnames to come! Billboard advertisements and fancy slogans add color to an otherwise drab string of oxide red or reefer orange.


Who knows, perhaps these will pave the way for new car designs with enough patronage?!


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Putting this back up to the top for those who haven't seen the production car images of the new roadnames/schemes:


New 40' PFE R40 series refrigerator cars:



*American Refrigerator Transit (ART):*











*Milwaukee Road (URTX Leased):*













New 40' AAR boxcars:

*CB&Q (Burlington Route):*










*St. Louis Southwestern (Cotton Belt):*










*Erie Railroad:*










*Southern Pacific "Overnight":*


----------

